# How do I avoid draining down over winter?



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all, am likely to use my new van over winter. In between use the van will have to be kept outside and I'd like to avoid the hassle of freeze-prevention draining down at the end of a journey, as well as the filling up just before the start of a new journey.

Does anybody who stores their van outside in the UK manage to avoid draining down and filling up between trips? (Looking for a solution that minimises use of energy if at all possible)

Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It takes a good few hours of sub zero for the cold soak to get to your water the occasional frost won't freeze it. So I just leave mine full except when I either know we are in for a prolonged cold spell or know its just going to sit outside for a month. These two events are normally at the same time


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Same as Frank, but don't forget the pipes freeze quite quickly and you only need a very short ice cube in one of them and you are waterless, or can't use the sink.

Zeb


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Fit an external hook up point. Leave water heater full & turned on. Leave electric heater on low & open cupboards so warm air can circulate around pipes & internal fresh water tank. If your grey tank is external then empty it. If your fresh tank is external get 12v probes fitted; they will stop the tank freezing up. We don't drain down as we use the van regularly & it's serious hassle getting air out of the pipes again.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Day asterix

IMO what you propose is not really a sound idea.

Somebody has mentioned pipes freezing and it doesn't take much to cause problems causing more work (and expense?) than you would use to open 3 drain taps. Also it makes sure your water tanks remain fresh.

I nearly always put a cup full of bleach and pine disinfectant and about 12 L of water in the wastewater tank at the last stop before home . Drain on arrival...result no smells!

Safe roads

Ken..............with Wanderwagon3


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Freezing*

Hello,

Welcome to our Forum!

Firstly, you do not state what van you have?. It may well be you only need to simply switch the pump off, drain the taps and your done.

Maybe we could help you further if you told us;

*What make of Motorhome you have
*Type of Heating/Water Boiler

IF you van is winterised, you should be alble to leave the tanks more or less full.

Come back to us and we shall help yee more!

Trev.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks all, tis a v-plate Compass Drifter 410 on a Peugeot Boxer 2.5l TD platform, verily. :hathat13:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Drifter*

Zebedee, that Avitar is KOOL!

Asterix,

I am not very familiar with that model, I have tried to find it on the web and the page is not working, see here >>>Click for Compass<<<.

I think and that really is think, rather than go through all the hassle of draining you would be better off.

Turning off the electric pump (Is it electric?), and ensure the taps are fully open. The fresh water and waste water tanks even if external will only freeze if the temperature drops to sub zero for very long periods.
So for the time being you should be okay, when the depths of winter come or if you go skiiing, you will need to take some action.

You can obtain tank insulation and heaters from CAK Tanks, this would go some way towards winterising your MH.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks very much like this, but mine's a V reg.

What about motorhome covers?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vantastic*

Hello Asterix,

WOW that look like a nice motor. When you say covers, do you mean screen covers rather than a huge great big cover.

These will help a great deal










And you can buy them here

>>>Bits Clcik Here<<<

Trev.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

I mean "huge great big" covers. The screen covers won't protect from freezing but am thinking that the "huge great big" covers may just take the edge off enough.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

huge great big covers like these

Would they prevent freeze over winter?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> huge great big covers


Hi
Simple answer...................NO

Think of your van as if it is your home. If a pipe/tank etc is not protected in the home then..................................burst..............................so................same in the M/H.

Steve.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

i have drained our fiat swift sundance,on the thought that if we are going to use it,30 mins filling and preparing will be worth saving water heater and pipes.


----------

